# Scott Pilgrim vs. the World



## Guild McCommunist (May 3, 2010)

So as I went to see Kick Ass today I caught a preview of Scott Pilgrim vs. the World. And I have to say, it looks great. A great director is behind it (Edgar Wright, who did both Shaun of the Dead, which is one of my favorite movies of all time, and Hot Fuzz, which was also excellent), and Michael Cera (Superbad, Adventureland, Juno, etc) playing Scott Pilgrim. The style looked kinda like a live-action comic book, with lots of "pows" and exclamations while the action is going on.

Anyone else hyped up for it? It's set for release August 13th.


----------



## Twiffles (May 3, 2010)

I only made a blog no one read about the trailer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But yeah, I've had that date set in my calender since March. Edgar Wright handled the movie excellently from what I've seen, so of course I'll be that person to watch it at least twice.

Thought it's sad to say that Expendables is going up against it as another comic book movie, and with all those actors in there it obviously will get the spotlight. And I want the SP to do well in the box office. :\


----------



## Hadrian (May 3, 2010)

While I usually want a film to follow the comic book closely, with this one I hope the beginning isn't as dull as the original series beginning.  As I said in another thread, it got a lot better once the action kicked in and while I liked the none action parts I felt they were drawn out a tad too much.

Saying that with Edgar behind this I'm sure he could make them a lot more interesting seeing everything he has done so far has had great dialogue though that could be because everything he did before was with Simon Pegg.  Edgar has a great future infront of him, as well as "The World Ends" which is the final film in the Cornetto trilogy he also is doing "Ant-Man" for Marvel and writing "The Adventures of Tintin" with Steven Moffat (Doctor Who, Jekyll).


----------



## Twiffles (May 5, 2010)

For the like the 5 people (including myself) that are incredibly excited over the movie.



			
				Chud.com said:
			
		

> While principal photography on Scott Pilgrim vs the World finished a year ago, and while the film has been screening to test audiences and earning high numbers the last couple of months, Edgar Wright and his cast will be reuniting soon in Canada to do a few days of additional shooting. The buzz coming out of screenings of the film has been loudly positive, and I know that Universal is very psyched about the movie, so I contacted Wright to see what he had to say.
> 
> "To be honest - I'm excited about it," he told me in an email. "We have material from Vol 6 that is impossible to resist and so even after a nearly a year of editing - it's going to be fun to put some icing on the cake. We are not even redoing one full scene, just some bits and bobs and new jokes and beats that I wrote with Bacall & O'Malley. Both Shaun & Hot Fuzz had two and three days respectively of additional shooting. One of those bits was the granny being kicked in the face. I think we can all agree that was a good pickup."
> 
> When he talks about Vol 6 he's referencing the fact that Bryan Lee O'Malley's graphic novel series, upon which the film is based, is ending with Vol 6 this summer. The movie version of Scott Pilgrim started shooting long before O'Malley finished his books, although he worked closely with Edgar Wright and co-writer Michael Bacall. Still, the movie and the comics diverge at a certain point, but it sounds like some of the stuff that O'Malley came up with for the last book was too juicy to leave out of the film.


Source

Maaaaan, I love you Edgar Wright. Looooove.


----------



## Conor (May 5, 2010)

so.hyped.it.hurts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 5, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> While I usually want a film to follow the comic book closely, with this one I hope the beginning isn't as dull as the original series beginning.  As I said in another thread, it got a lot better once the action kicked in and while I liked the none action parts I felt they were drawn out a tad too much.



I wouldn't worry too much about a dull beginning. They are condensing what looks like all seven parts into a roughly 2 hour movie. Odds are they'll cut out a lot of the useless parts.


----------



## Hadrian (May 5, 2010)

There isn't going to be a part 7, Finest Hour is going to be the last one.

It sounds like a mix match of parts 1-6 with them just right now adding a few parts from part 6 at the last minute as Edgar thought it would improve the movie.

Pretty much sounds like it'll be based mostly on parts 1-2 with little things from 3-6 here and there and then I guess potential sequels would go their own way.  I think its a good thing for this film seeing its more of a series.

Test screenings of it before they added bits from part 6 are said to have had a very positive reaction from the audience.


----------



## Twiffles (May 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Odds are they'll cut out a lot of the useless parts.


Well if you read the books, you'd know there is no _real_ useless parts. Besides the character introductions/development, the "other" stuff is just too funny to leave out. I mean really.


Spoiler










Plus, it was said in a interview before that the movie follows the first four books very closely; the 5th and 6th, not so much. Well, I guess now, the 5th not as much.


----------



## ufotrash (May 5, 2010)

Sooo excited for this. 
That poster is an amazing adaptation of the drawing...
Though I can't say I like that "An epic of epic epicness" line at the bottom...
I don't really like the casting for Kim Pine (I was hoping for a CUTER GIRL! Haha...)

I have a couple friends in the comic industry and they are inexplicably
Scott Pilgrim _haterrrsss_ and it kept me away from series for a long time
(That, and I used to think the art was stanky)
but yeah, Scott Pilgrim is now my #1 comic related guilty pleasure.


----------



## Twiffles (May 5, 2010)

Every time I see the poster I feel slightly sad because I didn't get the limited WonderCon SP t-shirt. :<




But it's all swept away by my excitement for the 6th book AND the movie. More so in the book's favor due in part to myself and 25-26 other people making "cameo's" in it. Heck yeah! Summer's going to be indefinitely epic.


----------

